# Tủ kệ trưng bày đẹp - kệ trưng bày giá rẻ - thiết kế thi công tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm



## sangtao5 (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

– Công ty quảng cáo nội thất Sáng Tạo chuyên cung cấp, phân phối sỉ và lẻ *tủ kệ trưng bày* giá rẻ có phổ thông ngoại hình sang trọng và đương đại. Chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp MFC và MDF, gỗ tự nhiên chống ẩm mốc, chịu được va đập vật lý thấp và chịu được trọng lượng nặng.






_Hình 1: Mẫu tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm_​
– Với ngoại hình phù hợp theo sản phẩm trưng bày như: tủ kiếng trưng bày mỹ phẩm, *tủ kệ trưng bày *điện thoại, tủ trưng bày đồng hồ, kệ trưng bày bánh kem, tủ để rượu, trưng bày mô phỏng, kệ gỗ trưng bày giày dép, trái cây, hoa tuoi, túi xách, …





_Hình 2: Mẫu tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm_​
– Có kích thước đa dạng: ngang 1m, 1m2, 1m4, 1m6, 1m8, 2m… màu sắc phong phú để thích hợp cho nhiều ko gian trưng bày khác nhau. Ngoài đóng mới ra thì chúng tôi còn thanh lý *tủ kệ trưng bày* cũ – tồn kho các chiếc.





_Hình 3: Mẫu tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm_​
Công ty quảng cáo nội thất Sáng Tạo chuyên thanh lý Và mua bán *tủ kệ trưng bày* cũ những mẫu có giá rẻ tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh.





_Hình 4: Mẫu tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm_​
Việc buôn bán, kinh doanh những mặt hàng đều cần phải mang 1 tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm. Sản phẩm đem lại ko ít lợi ích cho người dùng cũng như các bạn. Thế nhưng cửa hàng của quý khách mới được khai trương, vốn còn rất ít ỏi thì việc tậu sắm tủ kính trưng bày thanh lý là sự tuyển lựa hợp lý nhất.





_Hình 5: Mẫu tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm_​*
Nguyên nhân nên mua sắm tủ kệ trưng bày tại công ty quảng cáo nội thất Sáng Tạo*

– Sở hữu đông đảo mọi ngoại hình, màu sắc, chất liệu (gỗ, sắt, kiếng,…), kích thước, mẫu mã phù hợp trưng bày phổ thông cái sản phẩm khác nhau.

– Kỹ thuật viên tỉ mỉ, tận tâm với nghề

– Địa chỉ ngay để được viên chức giải đáp tận tâm, giải đáp đa số những nghi vấn của khách hàng. giả dụ bạn ở TPHCM nên xem trực tiếp.

- Kiến trúc sư sáng tạo và được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp theo định kỳ.





_Hình 6: Mẫu tủ kệ trưng bày sản phẩm_​
Chi tiết liên hệ
Mọi thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ
Sáng Tạo - Uy Tín - Chất Lượng - Giá Tốt
Address: 22/3C Trương Thị Như, Ấp 4, Xuân Thới Sơn, Hóc Môn, TP.HCM
Hotline: 0946699458
Email: xuan@sangtaoad.com
Website: sangtaodecor.vn


----------

